
An overview of the Dolphin Emulator development infrastructure - mparramon
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2015/01/25/making-developers-more-productive-dolphin-development-infrastructure/
======
fit2rule
The willingness to deal with the complexity and sheer ballsiness of the
underground emulator scene is something to be in awe of .. really amazing what
the guys get up to in this scene, just because they want to see it happen so
the only way to do it is: do it. Whether its hard, or not.

My personal experience has been watching notaz, of the OpenPandora scene, get
various emulators running on the Open Pandora hardware
([http://openpandora.org/](http://openpandora.org/)) .. with just a little bit
of support from the hardware vendor (EvilDragon, of
[http://dragonbox.de/](http://dragonbox.de/)) we've seen a plethora of
emulators of various systems released for the platform:
[http://repo.openpandora.org/?page=all&subcat=Emulator&s=new](http://repo.openpandora.org/?page=all&subcat=Emulator&s=new)

Notaz, in particular, has proven to be a veritable force in getting these old
machines running on the Pandora hardware, and I'm constantly in awe of what
can be done by a few motivated individuals, whose principle purpose seems not
to be commercial success, necessarily, but rather: wow factor, and more in
particular: what 'wow' can be brought to the community. I've come to the
conclusion that if this were a commercial activity (which it is, in limited
ways) instead of the community-oriented effort (which it is, in huge ways),
then there wouldn't be as much progress .. but I think guys like notaz really
make the headway they make because the community itself is so approachable, so
willing to communicate, and so accessible to the elite individuals doing the
hard work to make the community viable. Its hard to imagine something like
Dolphin happening without the underworld community that supports it - and I
raise my beer to the folks in this scene who work tirelessly to bring the
community wonderful new products that push the limits of the hardware we've
invested in, in spite of it not being mainstream.

(BTW, if you want a clear and concise insight into this scene, you need only
look at notaz' own posts on various subjects - the man is a powerhouse of
emulation productivity:
[http://boards.openpandora.org/user/76-notaz/](http://boards.openpandora.org/user/76-notaz/))

~~~
solocshaw
I've never seen OpenPandora before. Thanks for linking. This made me think
back on the time I had my R4DS (2007). The R4 wasn't a subnotebook but a
storage device with quite a library of homebrew apps like MoonShell, SNEmulDS
(I remember using this to play Earthbound), etc.

~~~
simlevesque
I am currently playing Earthbound on an R4 and this comment made me warm
inside :)

~~~
solocshaw
Haha, Earthbound holds a special place in my heart.

------
MichaelGG
Very impressive. Even on many commercial projects, I've not had such fantastic
tooling and build suite support.

